# Clyde tug alliteration



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Clyde Shipping Tugs' FLYING FOAM,FLYING FALCON on the head and FLYING FULMAR on the stern at Renfrew in May 1977 with the lead ship in the Govan built Kuwait series,AL MUBARAKIAH on a return visit to the Clyde to load for the Middle East.
If I remember she used her Stulcken to load large crates onto her main deck.


----------



## eef (Aug 26, 2006)

Hallo Fairfield,
in 1968 the bucket dredger Chessnock was sunk near Greenock a dutch salvage team named Taks Berging from Rotterdam lifted the dredger,with help of a sheerleg named Arend and air /pingpongballs,in this time (ya nearly 40 years ago) i was salvage diver on this wreck. i look for some pictures from this dredger,perhaps you wil help me to find some of this pictures,now i,m retired i make a library of the job,s and ships i work as a seaman and diver
best wishes from Holland(Maassluis)
Eef Hendriks


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Eef: give them an email and see what you can find: www.greenocktelegraph.co.uk


----------



## eef (Aug 26, 2006)

*chessnock*

Thank you Rennie ,i send the e.mail to Fairfield.
greetings
Eef


----------

